# feed products



## julietairis

hola! 
estoy con una traducción sobre importación de productos alimenticios. el término sobre el que tengo dudas es "feed products" . el contexto es "... documentation proving the safety of Japanese food and feed products ..."
son productos alimenticios?

gracias!!


----------



## Nohaynadavalido

Hola!

Pues sí, yo creo que "productos alimenticios" sería una buena solución


----------



## julietairis

encontré "productos de pienso", se refiere mas especificamente al alimento dado a los animales no domésticos. gracias!


----------



## albertovidal

Yo diría: productos alimenticios y de pienso"


----------



## vicdark

julietairis said:


> encontré "productos de pienso", se refiere mas especificamente al alimento dado a los animales no domésticos. gracias!


 
Me imagino que quisiste decir "animales domésticos" en vez de "animales no domésticos". A estos últimos, que son los de la fauna silvestre, no se les da alimento. Ellos buscan y encuentran su propio alimento.


----------



## albertovidal

vicdark said:


> Me imagino que quisiste decir "animales domésticos" en vez de "animales no domésticos". A estos últimos, que son los de la fauna silvestre, no se les da alimento. Ellos buscan y encuentran su propio alimento.



No es así. Ahora existen los "feedlots" que es una manera de alimentar al ganado con alimento balanceado en lugar de que pasten. De este modo, se necesita menor extensión de terreno (que es muy caro) para la misma cantidad de animales.


----------



## vicdark

albertovidal said:


> No es así. Ahora existen los "feedlots" que es una manera de alimentar al ganado con alimento balanceado en lugar de que pasten. De este modo, se necesita menor extensión de terreno (que es muy caro) para la misma cantidad de animales.


 
Eso no lo discuto. Conozco muy bien los _feedlots_ y cómo funcionan. Sin embargo, como bien dices, en los lotes de engorda se cria ganado vacuno, que al igual que los cerdos, los ovinos, los caprinos, los perros, los gatos y otros, son animales domésticos. Tal como indica éste sitio.





Julietaris dijo que los piensos se dan de alimento a los animales no domésticos.


----------



## albertovidal

vicdark said:


> Eso no lo discuto. Conozco muy bien los _feedlots_ y cómo funcionan. Sin embargo, como bien dices, en los lotes de engord*e* se cr*í*a ganado vacuno que*,* al igual que los cerdos, los ovinos, los caprinos, los perros, los gatos y otros, son animales domésticos. Tal como indica éste sitio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julietaris dijo que los piensos se dan de alimento a los animales no domésticos.



Estás confundiendo lo que son animales domésticos con los animales de granja
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=dom%C3%A9stico


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo no tengo claro que "feed products" se refiera necesariamente a piensos para animales. Y si fuera así, ¿piensos para animales no domésticos?: ¿qué tipo de animales son?.
Por otra parte, estoy de acuerdo con vicdark en que el ganado entra dentro de los animales domésticos, sin lugar a dudas.
En cuanto a lo que acaba de decir albertovidal, según el DRAE (para doméstico):
*2. *adj. Dicho de un animal: Que se cría en la compañía del hombre, a diferencia del que se cría salvaje.

El ganado se cría en compañía del hombre, aunque no sea dentro de su casa; no se cría salvaje.
Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Yo no tengo claro que "feed products" se refiera necesariamente a piensos para animales. Y si fuera así, ¿piensos para animales no domésticos?: ¿qué tipo de animales son?.
> Por otra parte, estoy de acuerdo con vicdark en que el ganado entra dentro de los animales domésticos, sin lugar a dudas.
> En cuanto a lo que acaba de decir albertovidal, según el DRAE (para doméstico):
> *2. *adj. Dicho de un animal: Que se cría en la compañía del hombre, a diferencia del que se cría salvaje.
> 
> El ganado se cría en compañía del hombre, aunque no sea dentro de su casa; no se cría salvaje.
> Saludos.



Tampoco el toro?


----------



## vicdark

albertovidal said:


> Estás confundiendo lo que son animales domésticos con los animales de granja
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=doméstico


 
Alberto, me parece que eres tu quien está confundiendo animales de compañía con animales domésticos.

Ilialluna, totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que tanto los animales de compañia como los de granja son animales domésticos.


----------



## Ilialluna

Si te refieres al toro de lidia, no se cría salvaje, aunque tenga una vida de relativa libertad. Además, los toros de lidia se alimentan casi exclusivamente de pastos y raramente se les dan piensos concentrados.


----------



## albertovidal

Ilialluna said:


> Si te refieres al toro de lidia, no se cría salvaje, aunque tenga una vida de relativa libertad. Además, los toros de lidia se alimentan casi exclusivamente de pastos y raramente se les dan piensos concentrados.



Bueno, pero lo encuadrarías como "animal doméstico"?. Además no importa si son herbívoros o carnívoros y tampoco si están o no domesticados.
El ganado no convive con el hombre, a no ser que el hombre duerma en el establo o se lleve a la vaca a su casa


----------



## Ilialluna

Sí, lo encuadraría como animal doméstico. No importa sin son herbívoros o carnívoros, lo que quería decir es que el toro de lidia tiene una alimentación fundamentalmente a base de pasto libre, salvo ocasionalmente antes de la lidia.
Doméstico no quiere decir que el animal cohabite con el hombre, sino que su vida se desarrolla bajo su cuidado, o manipulación, o para su consumo, y en el caso del toro para su ocio (afortunadamente no para el ocio de todos).
Soy veterinaria. Los veterinarios no estudian, salvo alguien que se especialice por su cuenta, animales que no sean domésticos. En la carrera tuve que estudiar sobre animales de compañía y sobre todo sobre animales de abasto, y te puedo asegurar que el toro estaba incluido. En el Colegio de Veterinarios de Madrid hay una sección dedicada a Espectáculos Taurinos.
Como dice vicdark, no es lo mismo animal de compañía que animal doméstico.


----------



## albertovidal

Ilialluna said:


> Sí, lo encuadraría como animal doméstico. No importa sin son herbívoros o carnívoros, lo que quería decir es que el toro de lidia tiene una alimentación fundamentalmente a base de pasto libre, salvo ocasionalmente antes de la lidia.
> Doméstico no quiere decir que el animal cohabite con el hombre, sino que su vida se desarrolla bajo su cuidado, o manipulación, o para su consumo, y en el caso del toro para su ocio (afortunadamente no para el ocio de todos).
> Soy veterinaria. Los veterinarios no estudian, salvo alguien que se especialice por su cuenta, animales que no sean domésticos. En la carrera tuve que estudiar sobre animales de compañía y sobre todo sobre animales de abasto, y te puedo asegurar que el toro estaba incluido. En el Colegio de Veterinarios de Madrid hay una sección dedicada a Espectáculos Taurinos.
> Como dice vicdark, no es lo mismo animal de compañía que animal doméstico.


Siendo tú una especialista, no voy a discutir contigo.
Sin embargo, entiendo que los caballos son salvajes hasta que se los dome. Siguiendo este punto, si tomamos a un león y lo domamos, ¿también sería un animal doméstico o un "animal domesticado?
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Hahaha, I can't believe you guys were having this argument!   

At any rate, the first paragraph of the article ought to shed some light on what was meant:

WINNIPEG, Manitoba, April 1 (Reuters) - Canada has tightened its controls on Japanese imports to include all food and *animal feed products* from areas affected by Japan's ongoing nuclear crisis. 
The Canadian Food Inspection Agency said as of Friday that it requires documentation proving the safety of food and feed products before it will allow them into Canada.
The federal agency has also begun testing radiation levels of Japanese products, it said....

If the OP had been paying attention, she wouldn't even have had to open a thread


----------

